# Any Beaglers Wanna Hunt??



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

Any beaglers out there wanna get together and hunt? I live northeast of Grand Rapids, and I'm getting tired of the guys who claim to be beaglers but leave you hanging when its time to hit the field.

I have some decent hounds, not world beaters but not exactly potlickers either...they bring rabbits to the gun and thats what I like...I am a HUNTER, not a field trialer, but I don't mind hunting with those that do trial.

Leave a message or contact info if you wanna go hunting...deer season will be over soon and I really hit it hard then...

Thanks!!


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

what type of dogs you run? I`m running fast ones.


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

I run what I consider to be upper medium speed...I've got some hounds out of Shooter and Shooters littermate Watson that have decent foot...the one directly out of Shooter is the fastest I have and she will gear up or down to match the pack...I have three pups I have been working with that seem to be pretty quick, but they aren't finished yet. My pack is a mix of a couple of early barkers and two that don't bark until the rabbit is up...they have EXCELLENT noses and really shine in snow...my Watson hound ran once on Drummond in 20 inches of fresh snow (it snowed as we travelled, and we had NO IDEA it was gonna get that bad or we might have stayed home) and she pounded hare right by herself until my son had to carry her back to the cabin...

I DO need to add to my pack however and would love to see some faster hounds go...I think mine can keep up, but if they couldn't I would still like to see how they stack up!!


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

sounds like they would match up nice.I`m running mainly paycheck breeding,but also have some primetime blood,and also a couple grade dogs.I have not ran near as much as I usually do.most of my friends have gotten out of it.would love to hook up and run sometime after deer season.I`ll pm you my number.


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

Time to get after it guys...any other takers??

We've already hit it hard since gun season went out and had some real good runs, taken a few for the pot too!!


I work for the schools, so I have a LOT of time off after this coming Friday...lets run!!!


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm actively looking for a good pup myself. Let me know if you need a shooter for friday.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

I live in SE Mi but always looking to run or hunt. I also run what I call medium to upper medium. went hare hunting all last week dogs ran phenominal. steady pressure on the white rabbits LOL,


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

Alright, this is more like it!!! Depending on weather this weekend I plan to hit SOMEPLACE on Saturday...will get back on here and post a phone number around Thursday for anyone who wants to tag along...

If the weather is rough, I will probably hunt fairly close to West Michigan area...if its relatively nice I'll drive wherever!!


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

hopefully we can meet somewhere . I will wait for your post my number is 313-475-1972


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry everyone, I got stuck away from a computer for a few days...phone number is posted at end of this message...its my cell, if I don't answer please leave a message and I WILL get back to you...I know Christmas is just a couple of days away and we'll all prolly be busy, but I don't give a hoot about New Years, so I'm open after Christmas to hunting like a fool!!!

Tony
616-894-9614


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

I have one line bred paycheck hound . I bought a male pup out of butkus x sundown miss ellie. Good luck boys !


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

SE mi guy with a dog. Looking for someone with dogs to hunt with. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

